# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  >  Πωλείται παλμογράφος TEKTRONIX 7104 μαζί με τα plug in

## dimpet

20181228_003800.jpg20181228_004116.jpg20181228_004125.jpg

TEKTRONIX 7104 
Plug in : 7A26 (200MHz), 7A19(1GHz) , 7B85 (time base) , 7B10 (time base) 

πωλείται ως έχει - (sold as is) 

όλα μαζί 150 EURO 

όποια/ος ενδιαφέρεται στέλνει πμ ή στο dpetrakhs@yahoo.gr.

Έλεγχος δε μπορεί να γίνει στο χώρο μου.
Μόνο από Αθήνα (λόγο όγκου δε μπορώ να το ταχυδρομήσω).

----------

